

Show HN: Do you have a controversial opinion? Well Prove it - jrbeal
https://aqueous-lowlands-9383.herokuapp.com/provers/sign_in

======
fiatjaf
I like the ideas on the comment organization and forum interface (the "more"
and "less" is specially nice), but the need to register, the enourmous sign-up
form, the lack of explanation, the low appeal of the basic idea (a new forum
site?) and the crudeness of the interface will not let this have any success.

The ideas about forum discussion you had should be implemented on top of some
other forum platform, maybe, or, better, bundled into a whole new product that
is actually usable instead of into a simple forum.

Just thinking.

------
jrbeal
Hey everybody! Welcome to my first website! Please feel free to create an
account and look around. Post as many new topics or replies as you like. Don't
worry about using a real email address – verification is turned off right now.

NOTE: For best results (by far!) please use Chrome or Firefox.

Before quickly concluding that this is yet another boring discussion forum,
look again. It has a unique feature that I find fascinating based on the
assumption that there are actually such things as “truth” and “fiction”, and
it's actually possible to discern the difference. Too often people find that
they disagree on a topic only to eventually “agree to disagree”. This is
usually after dragging each other in circles in futile attempts to prove their
positions. Valid points are often made but quickly obscured in the confusion
of verbal battle. Subjects of even average complexity are very difficult to
manage mentally. What is needed is a discussion forum that provides a format
that helps manage this complexity. ProveIt! does this, and more.

Before trying to figure out what this website does, it's important to
understand that: 1) an opinion is a conclusion based on limited (or uncertain)
knowledge. 2) Facts are not opinions. 3) Opinions are not facts. 4) Personal
preferences are not opinions. (It is not your opinion that green is your
favorite color. It's either a fact, or it's not.)

Anyone who says, “In my opinion, two plus two equals four” should be corrected
and informed that this is not an opinion but rather a universally accepted
fact. On the other hand, a claim that “Syracuse has the prettiest girls in the
Big East”, should never be considered a fact until it has been clearly
demonstrated as such, at which point it ceases to be an opinion. ProveIt!'s
main purpose is to identify opinions as either fact or fiction.

Unfortunately, many people cling to their opinions with little interest in
considering other views – or much less, changing their positions. They have
learned to embrace the flexibility and almost limitless latitude afforded by
this word. Their targeted audience is rendered defenseless and has but two
options: either except these opinions, or attempt to argue. As many of us have
learned, arguing is usually a fruitless endeavor as people will often deflect
all facts and reasoning, and ultimately insist that they are entitled to their
opinions. We are left with nothing but frustration. Dennis Miller made famous
the line, “of course, that's just my opinion... I could be wrong.” I recall
laughing at the subtle irony! ProveItt! will force people to face objections
and either accept them as fact, or refute them.

So with that said, feel free to log in. I've already been too long-winded here
and could go on forever. Instead, I highly recommend you read the “About” and
“Help” pages first. This will better explain what ProveIt! is, and how it
works.

Although constructive criticism is welcome, please be kind! Again, this is my
first website ever! In addition to technical observations, I'd really like to
know what people think of the concept. Although I've already implemented a lot
of features (like “lone wolf” and “semi-private” posts and fallacy
objections), I have plenty of other ideas swimming around in my head. Please
let me know if you have any suggestions or ideas! I sincerely thank anyone who
takes the time to log in and look around.

Note that most of the existing posts are by fake users controlled by me. I
attempted to emulate a realistic feed. Unfortunately, I found that this was
harder than it sounds! Please forgive the lame entries! I'm sure real people
could come up with more interesting (or funnier) topics!

Also note that most of the fallacy verbiage has not been populated yet. I'll
be working on that soon!

Thanks!!!

~~~
thyselius
When clicking the link I thought there was too little information for me to
sign up, didn't understand what the site is about. The went in to see your
comment, but found it too long to read. I would suggest describing what it's
abound in a few words on the website. Good luck!

~~~
jrbeal
Thanks thyselius! As I said, this was my first shot at building a web site and
it was suggested that I post it here once it reached MVP status. But what I'm
learning (and not just from your comment) is that people want to see more
flash! I'm thinking I need to implement some sort of carousel on the landing
page so it doesn't look so stark -- or something like that! Like I mentioned
in my first post. The breadcrumb links at the top of the page are accessible
(without creating an account) for anyone interested in what the page is about
and how it works. I'm not sure what more I can do. Yes, It's a lot of reading
but the first paragraph covers the gist. Thanks again! I really appreciate the
feedback!

